# conduit in wet location



## Pierre Belarge (Feb 3, 2007)

I believe you are looking for 300.5(B).


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Thanks Pierre! Thats 1/2, what about when the conduit is just outside, not underground?


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

JohnJ0906 said:


> ...what about when the conduit is just outside, not underground?


That would be a dry location.


----------



## Joe Tedesco (Mar 25, 2007)

*Location, Wet.*

Location, Wet. 

Installations under ground or in concrete slabs or masonry in direct contact with the earth; in locations subject to saturation with water or other liquids, such as vehicle washing areas; and in unprotected locations exposed to weather. See also Table 310.13


----------

